# [Xorg]No levanta X intel en Toshiba L305-SP6922R(solucionad)

## miguel_senso

Hola a toda la comunidad, les consulto porque estuve buscando en el foro y no encontré ningun tema similar a mi problema. 

Les explico brevemente, estoy tratando de instalar esta magnifica distro en mi laptop Toshiba L305-SP6922R, con procesador Dual Core 2.16GHz, 3 gigas de ram y video integrado intel serie 4, me he guiado por el handbook, y Guía de configuración del Servidor X, de la pagina oficial, y aparentemente mi x-server había funcionado correctamente, intenté con los paquetes twm y xterm y si me salio la resolución deseada y las 3 ventanas de consola, todo bien pensé yo, así que procedí a desinstalarlos  y continué a emerger KDE (les comento mi internet es muy lento, poseo 128kbps y descargo 1 mega por minuto), por lo que descargar paquetes grandes no es una opcion regular, pero con tal de tener mi escritorio correcto, me aventuré a realizar la descarga, el problema es que una vez terminado de descargar KDE (con la guía de KDE oficial), le di startx, y no funcionó, tuve algunos errores y revisando un poco la wiki: 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Xorg me percaté que no había ejecutado

```
Xorg -configure
```

lo hice, pero no salía más que no reconocía mi touchpad, era algo así como una advertencia que no reconocía synaptics pero que no era grave (con xterm si reconocía mi touchpad), he intentando rehacer toda la guía pero nada, intenté con xorg-x11 y el mismo problema, así que lo desinstalé y volví a instalar xorg-server, y ahora al ejecutar startx me arroja los siguientes errores (los copio de mi laptop, disculpen si no esta "completo", pero coloco los mensajes de error):

```
X.Org Server 1.10.4

Release Date: 2011-08-19

sigue hasta

(EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

más abajo

xinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: No such file or directory

xinit: server error
```

intenté compilar la configuración de intel como módulos en el kernel, sin embargo el problema persiste.

y si intento:

```
Xorg -configure
```

me tira el siguiente error al final de la línea (todo lo demás no es mas que informacion de mi kernel, y como interpretar la salida, si mal no entiendo:

```

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct 16 20:17:00 2011

Missing output drivers. Configuration Failed.
```

Agradeciendo desde ya a este novato que es como mi 4to intento de instalación, y la verdad no me gustaría perder los 4 días de descarga de kde  :Sad:   , desde ya muchisimas gracias por su atención y ayuda, estoy instalando gentoo x86, el sistema base lo construí guiado por el handbook y mis variables del /etc/make.conf son:

```
USE="-gnome -gtk qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr xorg udev hald dbus"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"
```

el resto son las que venían por defecto, agradezco desde ya su ayuda para rescatar mi instalación, y lamento si son errores de inicio, pero como verán me he pasado por las guías y el wiki y no he encontrado la respuesta a mi problema, y es por ello que recurro a la comunidad.

edición: Cambié el título original del post "problema Xorg, con intel integrada en Toshiba L305-SP6922R" puesto que era demasiado largo y no tenía el formato solicitado por el foro ni podía escribir "sol." (solucionado)  :Very Happy:  .Last edited by miguel_senso on Sun Oct 30, 2011 11:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

yo tb. tengo un toshiba con una intel ( aunque no es el mismo modelo que tienes tu).

Asegúrate de que tengas el driver intel del kernel instalado, no como módulo, y de que habilitas KMS por defecto, creo que las versiones modernas del driver de intel necesitan esto si o si.

Si ya tienes intel en tus VIDEO_CARDS ya deberías tener todo en sus sitio, asegúrate de que mesa, libdrm y xorg-drivers están instalados con esta USE habilitada. Con INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" tb. debería llegarte.

Y a menos que tengas alguna necesidad concreta, no te hace falta xorg.conf si usas drivers libres en las versiones modernas de las X.

saluetes

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola gringo, muchas gracias por responder, he revisado las librerías que me comentas, mesa, libdrm y xorg-drivers y están correctamente instaladas, pero sigo teniendo el mismo error de "no screens found", he recompilado mi kernel siguiendo el tutorial de X-server, y los he configurado dentro del kernel como al inicio y ya no como módulo.

Ahora me surge la duda, cuando realizo

```
 #emerge xorg-server
```

no se genera ningun archivo de configuración en /etc/X11, es esto normal o será signo de que estoy realizando algo mal? puesto que no se genera automaticamente  el archivo xorg.conf   :Rolling Eyes:  .

De antemano muy agradecido para ayudar con mi instalación, puesto que no se que pueda estar haciendo mal  :Embarassed:  .

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> no se genera ningun archivo de configuración en /etc/X11

 

es que no se genera ningún xorg.conf automáticamente, si de verdad lo necesitas lo tendrás que crear tu.

Pero como digo arriba, a menos que tengas alguna necesidad concreta, en una instalación por defecto no necesitas ningún xorg.conf si vas a usar los drivers libres.

Yo no tengo ningún xorg.conf en mi toshiba p.ej.

Si puedes pega tu Xorg.0.log en algún lado para echarle un vistazo.

saluetes

----------

## miguel_senso

hola de nuevo gringo, aquí te dejo lo que me solicitas 

mi archivo Xorg.0.log

```
[  7035.284] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.4

Release Date: 2011-08-19

[  7035.287] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  7035.288] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 i686 Gentoo

[  7035.289] Current Operating System: Linux senso-laptop 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 #5 SMP Sun Oct 16 18:02:13 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

[  7035.290] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

[  7035.292] Build Date: 18 October 2011  10:11:54PM

[  7035.293]  

[  7035.295] Current version of pixman: 0.22.2

[  7035.296]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  7035.299] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  7035.303] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Oct 18 22:16:04 2011

[  7035.305] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  7035.307] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[  7035.307] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[  7035.307] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[  7035.307] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  7035.307] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[  7035.307] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  7035.307] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  7035.307] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  7035.307] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[  7035.307] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  7035.307] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f6d80

[  7035.307] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  7035.307]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  7035.307]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[  7035.307]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[  7035.307]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[  7035.308] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a42:1179:ff67 rev 7, Mem @ 0xd0000000/4194304, 0xc0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00005110/8

[  7035.309] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a43:1179:ff67 rev 7, Mem @ 0xd3500000/1048576

[  7035.309] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[  7035.309] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  7035.309] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  7035.309] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  7035.309]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  7035.309]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  7035.309]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  7035.309] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  7035.309] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  7035.309] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  7035.309] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  7035.309] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  7035.309] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  7035.309] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  7035.309] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  7035.309] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  7035.309] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  7035.309]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  7035.309]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  7035.309]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  7035.309] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  7035.309] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  7035.309] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  7035.310] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  7035.310]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  7035.310]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  7035.310] (==) AIGLX enabled

[  7035.310] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  7035.310] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  7035.310] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  7035.310] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  7035.310]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.13.0

[  7035.310]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  7035.310]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  7035.310] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  7035.310] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[  7035.310] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[  7035.310] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  7035.310]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  7035.310]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  7035.310] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[  7035.310] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  7035.310] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[  7035.310] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  7035.310]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.2.0

[  7035.310]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  7035.310] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[  7035.310] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[  7035.310] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[  7035.310] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[  7035.311] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[  7035.311] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[  7035.311] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel

[  7035.311] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"

[  7035.311] (II) Unloading intel

[  7035.311] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)

[  7035.312] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[  7035.313] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[  7035.313] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[  7035.313] (II) Unloading vesa

[  7035.313] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[  7035.314] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[  7035.315] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[  7035.315] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[  7035.315] (II) Unloading fbdev

[  7035.315] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[  7035.316] (EE) No drivers available.

[  7035.318] 

Fatal server error:

[  7035.321] no screens found

[  7035.323] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  7035.329] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  7035.331] 
```

hasta donde entiendo el problema es que no carga el modulo del driver intel, pero he revisado en portage, y está correctamente instalado (lo he reinstalado varias veces...), pero no funciona.

y de paso dejo mi make.conf por si sirve de algo.

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="-gnome -gtk qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr xorg udev hald dbus"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

LINGUAS="es"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

por cierto, como mencioné en mi primer correo, había realizado emerge kde-meta  porque quería KDE completo, y cuando realicé startx por primera vez se presentaron estos errores, estará interfiriendo esa instalación con mi pantalla? de antemano muchisimas gracias por la ayuda para levantar mi entorno gráfico.

----------

## gringo

pues si está todo en su sitio en las X el problema debe estar en otro lado, el kernel supongo.

Antes de nada probamos por última vez a ver si hay algún problema de con el software instalado) :

todo esto como root en un terminal:

- ejecuta : ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/

( con esto miramos que efectivamente el driver no está disponible para las X).

Si te aparece intel_drv.so en la salida es que el driver de intel se debe haber compilado para una version del servidor X diferente a la que estás ejecutando.

- ejecuta : 

```
emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC x11-{drivers,base})
```

con esto básicamente recompilamos todo el servidor gráfico. Si te dijera que no encuentra qlist, tendrías que instalar el paquete portage-utils.

- ejecuta :

```
cd /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r) && grep -e FRAMEB -e DRM -e AGP .config
```

( con esto miramos si está toda la confirguración del kernel que estás ejecutando en su sitio).

- ejecuta : lspci

(esto saca un listado de todos los dispositivos pci detectados en tu sistema).

con esto creo que deberíamos tener una idea mas clara de lo que pudiera estar pasando.

saluetes

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola gringo, gracias por continuar ayudandome, te comento que para poder mostrarte las salidas de la consola he realizado un crooting de la mano del gentoo handbook con el liveDVD 10.1 de gentoo, no sin antes revisar los comandos en la consola del sistema para confirmar que salen igual en el crooting, el kernel lo he configurado yo a mano en cada ocasión.

 *Quote:*   

> - ejecuta : ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/

 

te comento que no existe el directorio drivers

```
(croot) livecd / # ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/

extensions/     libfbdevhw.so   libshadowfb.so  libwfb.so

libexa.so       libint10.so     libvbe.so       libxaa.so

libfb.so        libshadow.so    libvgahw.so     multimedia/

(croot) livecd / # ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/

ls: no se puede acceder a /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/: No existe el fichero o el directorio

(croot) livecd / # 

```

el paquete portage-utils lo tengo instalado, como podrás ver

```
app-portage/portage-utils

      Latest version available: 0.3.1

      Latest version installed: 0.3.1

      Size of files: 87 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   small and fast portage helper tools written in C

      License:       GPL-2
```

con el siguiente comando salió:

```
(croot) livecd / # emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC x11-{drivers,base})

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.4  USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.7.1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.4.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.15.0-r1  USE="dri" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-void-1.4.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau -nv -nvidia (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 kB

Total: 8 packages (8 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

seleccioné "y" y luego de un rato, a la salida apareció esto:

```
* Messages for package x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.15.0-r1:

 * This driver requires KMS support in your kernel

 *   Device Drivers --->

 *     Graphics support --->

 *       Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

 *       <*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  --->

 *               i915 driver

 *       [*]       Enable modesetting on intel by default

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

sin embargo si tengo activado el soporte kms en mi kernel.

Luego con el comando 

```
# cd /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r) && grep -e FRAMEB -e DRM -e AGP .config

bash: cd: /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6: No existe el fichero o el directorio

```

así que lo cambié a:

```
(croot) livecd / # cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3/ uname -r && grep -e FRAMEB -e DRM -e AGP .config

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

```

y me parece que esto es lo que requerías, que hasta donde logro entender intel, es la única soportada en mi kernel no es así?.

Y finalmente mi hardware pci:

```
linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

```

Acá dejo una copia de la configuración de mi kernel

```
 Graphics Suport --->

 <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->                                            │ │  

  │ │          -*- VGA Arbitration                                                             │ │  

  │ │          (16)  Maximum number of GPUs                                                    │ │  

  │ │          [ ] Laptop Hybrid Graphics - GPU switching support                              │ │  

  │ │          <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->       │ │  

  │ │          < > Intel GMA500 Stub Driver                                                    │ │  

  │ │          -*- Lowlevel video output switch controls                                       │ │  

  │ │          -*- Support for frame buffer devices  --->                                      │ │  

  │ │          [*] Backlight & LCD device support  --->                                        │ │  

  │ │              Display device support  --->                                                │ │  

  │ │              Console display driver support  --->                                        │ │  

  │ │          [*] Bootup logo  --->                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                   

y de Dirrect Rendering Manager --->

   --- Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)             │ │  

  │ │          < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+                                                     │ │  

  │ │          < >   ATI Rage 128                                                              │ │  

  │ │          < >   ATI Radeon                                                                │ │  

  │ │          < >   Intel I810                                                                │ │  

  │ │          <*>   Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics                                         │ │  

  │ │          [*]     Enable modesetting on intel by default                                  │ │  

  │ │          < >   Matrox g200/g400                                                          │ │  

  │ │          < >   SiS video cards                                                           │ │  

  │ │          < >   Via unichrome video cards                                                 │ │  

  │ │          < >   Savage video cards      

```

solo una consulta más, que función tiene el comango grep? 

De antemano muchisimas gracias por la ayuda prestada para solucionar y reparar mi instalación, la verdad es que tengo muchas ganas de tener mi gentoo operativo y con su interfaz grafica funcionando  :Surprised: .

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola de nuevo, he estado tratando de levantar mi x-server de nuevo, y esta vez he tenido mejor suerte, el driver intel ha sido reconocido, solo tuve un error que decía que faltaba xterm así que realicé un #emerge xterm y ahora al ejecutar startx se levanta una ventana miniatura, pero solo dura unos segundos antes de sacar el único error 

```
xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down
```

seguí con la guía de kde http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml y edité mi /etc/conf.d/xdm y cambié

```
DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"

a

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"
```

y luego seguí con 

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

pero sigo sin poder ver mi escritorio KDE.

Agradezco desde ya la ayuda para resolver mi problema, que ahora lo veo mucho más cercano de ser resuelto   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !!

----------

## gringo

```
bash: cd: /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6: No existe el fichero o el directorio 
```

creo que aqui está el problema, el enlace /usr/src/linux apunta a unas fuentes del kernel incorrectas. En el momento que ejecutaste este comando estabas con el kernel 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 y te dice que no existen estas fuentes del kernel en /usr/src. Por lo que comentas en /usr/src tienes otras fuentes de un kernel 2.6.39-gentoo-r3, arranca con ese kernel, apunta el enlace /usr/src/linux a estas fuentes y luego reinstala todos los drivers ejecutando emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers).

Puedes comprobar que todo ha ido bien mirando en /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/, ahi debería aparecer el driver de intel.

 *Quote:*   

> que función tiene el comango grep? 

 

básicamente busca una cadena de texto que tu le digas en donde tu le digas. Siguiendo con el ejemplo de arriba :

- cd /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r) 

con esto le estamos diciendo que se meta en /usr/src/linux-(el_kernel_que_está_en_ejecución). 

De ahí que sepamos que el enlace /usr/src/linux está apuntando a donde no debe,porque te dice que no existe.

-grep -e FRAMEB -e DRM -e AGP .config

con esto le decimos que busque en el archivo .config ( archivo que guarda la configuración actual del kernel) las cadenas de texto FRAMEB, DRM y AGP.

saluetes

----------

## quilosaq

Mira la versión del núcleo que tienes en ejecución: 

```
uname -sr
```

Mira las versiones de fuentes del núcleo que tienes instaladas: 

```
eselect kernel list
```

Selecciona la que corresponda al núcleo que ejecutas: # eselect kernel set <numerodeorden>

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola a todos, gringo muchas gracias por continuar ayudandome y gracias quilosaq por unirte a esta odisea que se ha convertido la configuración de mi gentoo  :Embarassed:  aunque la verdad estoy aprendiendo mucho y no pierdo el interes en levantar mi sistema   :Smile:  .

Les comento que al tipear el comando 

```
# cd /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r) && grep -e FRAMEB -e DRM -e AGP .config 
```

directamente en la consola de mi laptop, ahora si ha tirado esto

```
# cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3/ uname -r && grep -e FRAMEB -e DRM -e AGP .config 

CONFIG_AGP=y 

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set 

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y 

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set 

CONFIG_DRM=y 

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y 

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set 

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y 

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y 

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set 

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y 

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set 
```

me supongo que porque estaba haciendo un chrooting desde el liveDVD de gentoo 10.1 es que apareció la alerta de que no coincidía el kernel.

de todas formas he realizado uname -sr y eselect kernel list que me parece una herramienta similar que la que es para seleccionar perfil, pero solo aparece mi kernel en uso.

de nuevo edité mi /etc/conf.d/xdm y la variable DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

intenté de nuevo el comando startx pero sigue sin levantar kde, acá adjunto el último /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
[  1725.688] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.4

Release Date: 2011-08-19

[  1725.693] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  1725.695] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 i686 Gentoo

[  1725.696] Current Operating System: Linux senso-laptop 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 #8 SMP Tue Oct 18 21:51:37 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

[  1725.698] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

[  1725.700] Build Date: 22 October 2011  03:55:30PM

[  1725.702]  

[  1725.703] Current version of pixman: 0.22.2

[  1725.705]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  1725.709] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  1725.714] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Oct 22 16:43:31 2011

[  1725.716] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  1725.718] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  1725.720] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[  1725.720] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[  1725.720] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[  1725.720] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[  1725.720] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[  1725.720] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[  1725.720] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  1725.720] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  1725.720] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  1725.720] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[  1725.720] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[  1725.720] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[  1725.720] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[  1725.720] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f6d80

[  1725.720] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  1725.720]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  1725.720]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[  1725.720]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[  1725.720]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[  1725.721] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a42:1179:ff67 rev 7, Mem @ 0xd0000000/4194304, 0xc0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00005110/8

[  1725.721] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a43:1179:ff67 rev 7, Mem @ 0xd3500000/1048576

[  1725.721] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[  1725.721] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1725.721] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1725.721] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1725.721] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1725.722] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1725.722] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1725.722] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  1725.722] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  1725.722] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1725.722]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  1725.722]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1725.722]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  1725.722] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  1725.722] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  1725.722] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  1725.722] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1725.722]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.13.0

[  1725.722]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1725.722]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  1725.722] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  1725.722] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  1725.722] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  1725.722] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1725.722]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  1725.722]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1725.722]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  1725.722] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  1725.722] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  1725.722] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  1725.722] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  1725.722] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  1725.722] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  1725.722] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  1725.722] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[  1725.723] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[  1725.723] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1725.723]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  1725.723]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  1725.723] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[  1725.723] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  1725.723] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[  1725.723] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1725.723]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.2.0

[  1725.723]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  1725.723] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[  1725.723] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  1725.723] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  1725.723] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1725.723]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  1725.723]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  1725.723] (==) AIGLX enabled

[  1725.723] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  1725.723] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[  1725.723] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[  1725.724] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1725.724]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 2.15.0

[  1725.724]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1725.724]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[  1725.724] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge

[  1725.724] (--) using VT number 7

[  1725.730] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[  1725.730] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  1725.730] drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

[  1725.730] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

[  1725.730] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  1725.730] drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

[  1725.730] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

[  1725.730] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

[  1725.731] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  1725.731] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[  1725.731] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  1725.731] (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) GM45

[  1725.731] (--) intel(0): Chipset: "GM45"

[  1725.731] (**) intel(0): Relaxed fencing enabled

[  1725.731] (**) intel(0): Framebuffer tiled

[  1725.731] (**) intel(0): Pixmaps tiled

[  1725.731] (**) intel(0): 3D buffers tiled

[  1725.731] (**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

[  1725.731] (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

[  1725.731] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using monitor section Monitor0

[  1725.731] (II) intel(0): found backlight control interface /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0

[  1725.747] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[  1725.748] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0): Output TV1 has no monitor section

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3741  Serial#: 0

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0): Year: 2007  Week: 0

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.587 redY: 0.344   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.541

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.130   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1344 h_blank_end 1408 h_border: 0

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0):  SAMSUNG

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0):  154AT07-T01

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca3413700000000

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0):    00110103802115780a42d59658528a27

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0):    21505400000001010101010101010101

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0):    010101010101ee1a0080502010301030

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0):    13004bcf100000190000000f00000000

[  1726.000] (II) intel(0):    00000000002387026400000000fe0053

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0):    414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0):    00313534415430372d5430310a200022

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 14145

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.94  1280 1296 1344 1408  800 801 804 816 -hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   68.94  1280 1296 1344 1408  800 801 804 816 -hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[  1726.001] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[  1726.017] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1

[  1726.018] (II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1

[  1726.276] (II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1

[  1726.276] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected

[  1726.276] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

[  1726.276] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 disconnected

[  1726.276] (II) intel(0): Output TV1 disconnected

[  1726.276] (II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[  1726.276] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1280x800

[  1726.276] (II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[  1726.276] (II) intel(0): Kernel page flipping support detected, enabling

[  1726.276] (**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (330, 210) mm

[  1726.276] (**) intel(0): DPI set to (98, 96)

[  1726.276] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  1726.276] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  1726.276] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  1726.276] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1726.276]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  1726.276]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  1726.276] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[  1726.276] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  1726.276] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[  1726.276] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1726.276]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.2.0

[  1726.276]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  1726.276] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  1726.276] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[  1726.276] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[  1726.277] (II) intel(0): Allocated new frame buffer 1280x800 stride 5120, tiled

[  1726.289] (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[  1726.289] (II)         solid

[  1726.289] (II)         copy

[  1726.289] (II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

[  1726.289] (II)         put_image

[  1726.289] (II)         get_image

[  1726.289] (==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

[  1726.289] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  1726.289] (II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

[  1726.303] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[  1726.310] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[  1726.310] (==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder enabled

[  1726.310] (II) intel(0): Set up textured video

[  1726.310] (II) intel(0): [XvMC] xvmc_vld driver initialized.

[  1726.310] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[  1726.310] (==) intel(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[  1726.310] (--) RandR disabled

[  1726.310] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  1726.310] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  1726.310] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  1726.310] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  1726.310] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  1726.310] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  1726.310] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  1726.310] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  1726.310] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  1726.310] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  1726.310] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  1726.310] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  1726.310] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  1726.310] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  1726.310] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  1726.324] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[  1726.324] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[  1726.324] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[  1726.324] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

[  1726.324] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[  1726.324] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so

[  1726.324] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[  1726.325] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211

[  1726.514] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[  1726.514] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1726.514] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[  1726.514] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1726.514] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1726.514]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 2.6.0

[  1726.514]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  1726.514]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 12.2

[  1726.514] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  1726.514] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1726.514] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  1726.514] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[  1726.517] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[  1726.517] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1726.517] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2/event2"

[  1726.517] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1726.517] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1726.517] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1726.517] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1726.542] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event3)

[  1726.542] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1726.542] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[  1726.542] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1726.542] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[  1726.542] (**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[  1726.544] (--) Video Bus: Found keys

[  1726.544] (II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[  1726.544] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3/event3"

[  1726.544] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1726.544] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1726.544] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1726.544] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1726.549] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[  1726.549] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1726.549] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  1726.549] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1726.549] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  1726.549] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[  1726.551] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[  1726.551] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1726.551] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[  1726.551] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1726.551] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1726.551] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1726.551] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1726.551] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event1)

[  1726.551] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  1726.562] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[  1726.562] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1726.562] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[  1726.562] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1726.562] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[  1726.562] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[  1726.567] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[  1726.567] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[  1726.567] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4/event4"

[  1726.567] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1726.567] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1726.567] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1726.567] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1726.567] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event5)

[  1726.567] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[  1726.567] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[  1726.567] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[  1726.568] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[  1726.568] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1726.568]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.4.0

[  1726.568]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  1726.568]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 12.2

[  1726.568] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[  1726.568] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[  1726.568] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[  1726.568] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[  1726.607] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5866

[  1726.607] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 5756

[  1726.607] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[  1726.607] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[  1726.607] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right scroll-buttons

[  1726.639] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[  1726.639] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[  1726.655] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5/event5"

[  1726.655] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

[  1726.655] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[  1726.655] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[  1726.655] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: AccelFactor is now 0.032

[  1726.655] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  1726.655] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[  1726.655] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  1726.655] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  1726.679] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[  1726.679] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  1726.679] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[  1726.679] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[  1726.679] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[  1726.679] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[  1726.679] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

[  1726.687] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid x-axis range.  defaulting to 1615 - 5685

[  1726.687] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid y-axis range.  defaulting to 1729 - 4171

[  1726.687] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 256

[  1726.687] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 16

[  1726.707] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[  1726.707] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: no supported touchpad found

[  1726.707] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[  1726.720] (EE) PreInit returned 11 for "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

[  1726.720] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[  1726.720] (II) Unloading synaptics

[  1726.745] (II) Power Button: Close

[  1726.745] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1726.745] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1726.761] (II) Video Bus: Close

[  1726.761] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1726.761] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1726.777] (II) Power Button: Close

[  1726.777] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1726.777] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1726.793] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[  1726.793] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1726.793] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1726.825] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[  1726.825] (II) Unloading synaptics

```

como verán ya he eliminado algunos mensajes de error al quitar de mi make.conf las variables keyboard y mouse quedando así

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="-gnome -gtk qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr xorg udev hald dbus"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

LINGUAS="es"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

```

por cierto ahora tengo un error al cargar el sistema, cuando sale el listado de particiones montadas, la red, etc; lo listo a continuación:

```
modules: error loading /etc/init.d .. /conf.d/modules

Error: modules failed to start
```

no se si tenga algo que ver, he estado revisando mi /etc/conf.d/modules

```
# You can define a list modules for a specific kernel version,

# a released kernel version, a main kernel version or just a list.

#modules_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ieee1394 ohci1394"

#modules_2_6_23="tun ieee1394"

#modules_2_6="tun"

#modules="ohci1394"

# You can give modules a different name when they load - the new name

# will also be used to pick arguments below.

#modules="dummy:dummy1"

# Give the modules some arguments if needed, per version if necessary.

#module_ieee1394_args="debug"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ieee1394 ohci1394"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23="tun ieee1394"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6="tun"

#modules_2.6="intel-gtt.ko"

#modules_2.6="intel-agp.ko"

#modules_2.6="i915.ko"

#modules_2.6="drm_kms_helper.ko"

modules_2.6="hpdwt.ko"

modules_2.6="scsi_wait_scan.ko"

modules_2.6="test_nx.ko"

modules_2.6="xt_mark.ko"

# You should consult your kernel documentation and configuration

# for a list of modules and their options.
```

al que solo añadí los modulos que el kernel compiló por defecto siguiendo el handbook, los modulos intel son de cuándo había compilado el driver como módulo (erroneamente).

Nuevamente agradezco de antemano su ayuda por guiar a este novato en su instalación del entorno gráfico  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## gringo

si quieres lanzar las X con startx tienes que editar el archivo .xinitrc en home del usuario para lanzar las aplicaciones que necesitas.

Como menionas kdm, lo suyo es que hagas :

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

y para que lo haga automáticamente en cada inicio del sistema :

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

con eso creo que ya debería estar, no hay errores en el Xorg.0.log que has pegado, asi que una vez que lances xdm debería saludarte kdm.

saluetes

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola a todos!!!  :Very Happy:   gracias por su continua ayuda para levantar mi sistema gráfico, les comento que gracias a su ayuda estoy mucho más cerca de terminar mi instalación gráfica de gentoo   :Laughing:  solo quedan algunos "detalles" que no logro resolver, para dar por solucionado el hilo.

1.- Ya logré iniciar kde, no de la forma técnica... pero al menos ya tengo entorno gráfico, lo levanto con esta línea:

```
startx /usr/bin/startkde -- :1
```

pero tengo que ejecutarlo a cada inicio del sistema, porque kde no quiere arrancar solo, y eso luego de loguearme como mi usuario, porque no funciona kdm....(abro otro hilo para ello y lo coloco como kde??)  :Confused: 

2.- Mi teclado estaba funcionando en configuración de "us" en lugar de "es", lo he arreglado de momento con mi /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/30-keyboard.conf el problema es que no logro usar la funcion de las teclas con altgr y eso si me genera problemas porque no tengo acceso a la tecla numeral, barra, y arroba  :Confused:   sin embargo ya es un gran avance  el poder escribirles desde mi gentoo con KDE  :Very Happy: 

les dejo mi keyboard.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "keyboard-all"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "es"

   Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp:switch,grp_led:scroll,compose:rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

   Option "XkbVariant" ",qwerty"

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection
```

recuerdo que vi en un manual algo que debía agregar de 105 teclas... pero no lo encuentro y por ello no logro configurar mi teclado, por ello es que acudo a la comunidad solicitando su apoyo (por cierto si me funcionan las teclas con altgr en consola).

3.- No logro montar ni usb's ni cd's, y recuerdo que cuando cree mi usuario le di permisos de cdrom y usb (disculpen, pero no cuál es el comando para comprobar y modificar permisos de usuario  :Embarassed:   podrían proporcionarmelo por favor porque en el handbook solo encontré este # useradd -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash senso  pero me parece que es solo para asignación de permisos y me parece que es importante), y he tratado de montarlas como root en consola:

```
 mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom
```

y con memorias usb no puedo montarlas con 

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
```

4.- Como puedo bajarle brillo a la pantalla   :Embarassed:   es que he estado revisando en el panel de KDE, y se supone que esta al minimo, pero está al máximo y es un poco molesto para la vista luego de algun tiempo, no se si me falto emerger algun paquete.

De antemano muchisimas gracias por ayudarme a levantar mi sistema, disculpen por tanta pregunta a la vez; nuevamente gracias por el apoyo de esta comunidad tan increible como lo es gentoo  :Smile:  .

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> no funciona kdm

 

tienes dbus y consolekit en ejecución ?

No uso kde asi que te tendrán que ayudar otros con este tema, igual encuentras la solución aqui :

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

 *Quote:*   

> no tengo acceso a la tecla numeral, barra, y arroba

 

si vas a usar kde, puedes configurar el teclado dentro del propio kde. Yo uso gnome y es lo que hago.

 *Quote:*   

> useradd -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash senso 

 

te falta el grupo plugdev y seguramente necesites algún grupo mas según que vayas a usar. Mi usuario está en los siguientes grupos :

```
lp wheel uucp audio cdrom video cdrw usb users gdm plugdev lpadmin sambashare scanner
```

Si aún asi no te funciona revisa que tienes todo lo necesario configurado en el kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> Como puedo bajarle brillo a la pantalla

 

desde el kde no tengo ni idea de que controles permite, desde la consola como root que tienes en /sys/class/backlight ??

Igual es que te falta soporte en el kernel para esto y por eso el kde tiene el brillo alto por defecto.

saluetes

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola a todos! primero que nada, mis mas sinceras disculpas por la tardanza en contestar, no había podido continuar con mi sistema por otras actividades, me disculpo   :Sad:  .

Muchas gracias por continuar ayudandome   :Smile:  ahora mi sistema va mejorando poco a poco, gringo te comento que dbus si esta activo y consolekit, me tiro el siguiente error

```
senso-laptop ~ # /etc/init.d/dbus status

 * status: started

senso-laptop ~ # /etc/init.d/consolekit status

 * status: stopped

senso-laptop ~ # /etc/init.d/consolekit start

 * Starting ConsoleKit daemon ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon is already running                                                                                      [ !! ]

 * ERROR: consolekit failed to start

senso-laptop ~ # 

```

Con respecto a la configuración del teclado y brillo...   :Embarassed:  era error mío, es que cambió el menú donde se configura el teclado en kde y no lo encontraba por ello, pero ahora si ya está y el brillo me faltaba agregarlo  :Very Happy:  , ahora con los grupos he agregado los siguientes a mi usuario

```
senso@senso-laptop ~ $ groups

disk wheel audio cdrom video games usb portage senso

```

pero tengo el problema que no puedo montar ni mis particiones ntfs ni mis memorias usb como usuario, dice que no tiene permisos para realizarlo, y no se como modificar los permisos de mi usuario para montar dichas particiones y memorias, porque como root si puedo montarlas, y no se como modificar y comprobar permisos, podrían echarme una mano con ello por favor?.

De antemano muchisimas gracias por la ayuda prestada y mil gracias por ayudarme en la travesia de mi instalación  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## gringo

si dbus está funcionando, consolekit tb. lo está ( uno depende del otro). Asegúrate de que ambos estás en ejecución cuando lances las X.

 *Quote:*   

> disk wheel audio cdrom video games usb portage senso 

 

falta el grupo plugdev, si te añades a ese grupo ya debería estar.

saluetes

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola a todos, primero que nada muchisimas gracias por el apoyo que me brindaron y les comento que finalmente puedo dar por cerrado este post   :Very Happy:   puesto que ya funciona como debe mi instalación de gentoo x86 con KDE   :Very Happy:  .

Les comento que finalmente he solucionado el problema con kdm, no se cuál de todas las cosas que hice funcionó pero se las describo.

El fichero /etc/env.d/90xsession que tenía (y que yo cree) lo modifiqué para que quedara así:

```
XSESSION="kdm"

```

cambie mi /etc/fstab para que montara la unidad de DVD y quedó así:

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda3               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/sda6               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda5               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sr0                /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user     0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

luego agregué a mi usuario al grupo plugdev

```
# gpasswd -a senso plugdev
```

luego edité mi /etc/make.conf quedando así:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="-gnome -gtk qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr xorg udev hald dbus acpi dvdr opengl pdf usb java X jpeg png samba"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

LINGUAS="es"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

```

luego actualicé mis variables use y aplique las nuevas configuraciones:

```
#env-update

#source /etc/profile

#emerge -vDN world

```

y luego de haber estado revisando los mensajes de error que se detectaban al inicio de la sesión que decían que había un error de xinit en mi /etc/init.d/xdm en la línea 164 "/etc/X11/startDM.sh" entonces reinstalé xinit:

```
# emerge xinit
```

reinicié y todos los problemas se habían solucionado, el montaje de memorias usb, unidad óptica y kdm.

Muchisimas gracias a gringo y a quilosaq por la ayuda brindada para resolver mi problema, y terminar mi instalación  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  .

----------

